# هل الجملة المعطوفة على جملة القول تبدأ بإن أن بأن؟



## Em90

هل نقول "قال إنه كان هناك وإنه رأى القاتل." أم "قال إنه كان هناك وأنه رأى القاتل."؟ هل الجملة الثانية تبدأ بإن أم بأن؟
شكرًا جزيلًا.


----------



## Anas95

الجملة الاولى اصح من الجملة الثانية  .


----------

